# Best shampoo for 2BM method?



## Addison Audi (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi all after using VP citrus pre wash and then snow foam what would be a good shampoo during the 2BM wash? Thanks


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'd recommend a car Chen shampoo. Dilution rate is amazing at 1:1900 means for 20litres you can use 10ml to 19 liters of water. There is a sale thread at the moment going ridiculously cheap. Grab there snow foam from him aswell and you will be set for 6+ months.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Duragloss 901.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Britemax cleanmax is very nice, trying some carchem shampoo from the above mentioned sale so will let you know how that goes


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Autosmart Duet, great shampoo and for the money a bargain.


----------



## minnis (Apr 4, 2014)

Autoglym BSC


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

duragloss or britemax are superb


----------



## XtrailAndy (Oct 14, 2013)

AF Lather & AG BSC

Next for me is Wolfs Chemicals White Satin


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

CarChem for me as well superb value for money and cleans really well and won't upset your LSP

The current Group buy for 5L of the 1900:1 Shampoo and 5L of Snow Foam is a great price


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

i think autoglyms bsc is awful imo,might try it on the dishes though


----------



## Addison Audi (Jul 27, 2014)

how can I find the sale thread for car chem? Thanks


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Another Duragloss 901 fan here


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dodo Juice BTBM :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

AM Bubbles or the Angelwax shampoo (can't remember the name) both cheap and last an age!


----------



## minnis (Apr 4, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> i think autoglyms bsc is awful imo,might try it on the dishes though


Care to elaborate? Sure its not very sudsy, but its fairly slick so that's all that matters. I don't like loads of suds anyway tbh.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

used it before sorry not my cup of tea affected the beading and finish of at the time was i think a zymol wax,much better stuff out there


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Wolfs white satin for the win :thumb:

Still my fave shampoo


----------



## Jedi (May 5, 2014)

BH Auto Wash.


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

My favourite is the muck off ubershine or AB directs purple velvet.


----------



## Addison Audi (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies guys! Plenty of choice! Thanks


----------



## Kiwiteam (Nov 17, 2012)

Chemical guys Citrus wash and gloss very good shampoo
and of course dodo juice BTBM


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

dj btbm


----------



## Pistol Pete (May 16, 2006)

Fairy Liquid


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Pistol Pete said:


> Fairy Liquid


Fairy liquid :doublesho


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

tesco value wash n wax heard its made by top brand


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Autosmart duet


----------



## Jools (Nov 30, 2007)

Another one for Duragloss 901/903.........
Best shampoo i have used, and i have tried a few.

Can be bought from Motorgeek in various sizes


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

i love how the duragloss shines as you wash and the slickness is like sooo good


----------



## Addison Audi (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks for all the great replies! Duragloss is on the cards to try


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Sonax isnt too bad :thumb:


----------



## rpjesus (Dec 27, 2013)

carchem is safe wax or sealant?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Carchem cracking stuff


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Dodo juice BTBM is brilliant and i was also impressed with mainz passion shampoo

Juicy details shampoos are nice aswell


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

rpjesus said:


> carchem is safe wax or sealant?


It shouldn't cause any problems to your underlying LSP as it's wax safe


----------



## Scoobydooby914 (Sep 6, 2009)

I use meguiars gold class. I find it goes a long way and it feels really slick when using


----------



## justevils (Oct 20, 2014)

CC w&g great cleaning. Nerta w&w


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> used it before sorry not my cup of tea affected the beading and finish of at the time was i think a zymol wax,much better stuff out there


Strange. I use it weekly and it hasnt affected the beading on my car. Wax is AG HD wax


----------



## Nicalumisa (May 13, 2014)

golftdi said:


> Strange. I use it weekly and it hasnt affected the beading on my car. Wax is AG HD wax


Same combination for me too (AG BSC shampoo and AG HD wax). Not had any issues either ! Still beading well :thumb:

Not a lot of bubbles with this shampoo (as has been pointed out many times before !), but it does a good job of cleaning the car and feels slick.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

AG bsc is a very good product. It just isn't fashionable, like most Autoglym products.


----------

